# Cubic 7x7x7 is it real?



## xb27 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4795251

Is it real, or not?

I will answer it ten days later.

if it is real, I will upload the video of it.

If it is not, I will tell how I made those images.

Lets guess


----------



## cooldayr (Mar 21, 2010)

xb27 said:


> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4795251
> 
> Is it real, or not?
> 
> ...



Not possible, corners would have nothing to attach to


----------



## gibbleking (Mar 21, 2010)

im going with real...ever the optamist


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2010)

I for one, am hoping it is real.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 21, 2010)

It's real cause you made it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 21, 2010)

hmm...
seems real
if only there's a photo when the layer it angled 45 degrees


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 21, 2010)

There IS a photo with 45°


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YezTFKot59I
I know this one is real but the corners and edges are bigger


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2010)

I've seen many shoops in my day.
This doesn't seem to be a shoop, I think.


----------



## Radu (Mar 21, 2010)

At first sight I'd say it's 80% real. Don't see how it could be faked. Unless it's made from keychain cubes.


----------



## pinguin 1123 (Mar 21, 2010)

It looks real too me, but good shoopers can do a lot with pictures.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 21, 2010)

No. He/she just stacked up a bunch of 5x5 cubies.


----------



## xbrandationx (Mar 21, 2010)

It's shooped. I can tell by some of the pixels.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

hmm interesting..it looks real to me


----------



## Stefan (Mar 21, 2010)

Must be real cause you wouldn't want to bore us with another fake.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll put in my vote for "faked somehow"... doesn't look like a photoshop, but since I think this design is impossible with standard techniques, maybe the corners are glued to adjacent pieces or something, and a bit of restickering was done to achieve the patterns/scrambled effects.


----------



## (X) (Mar 21, 2010)

It can use magnets only for corners.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I've seen many shoops in my day.
> This doesn't seem to be a shoop, I think.



Doesn't mean it might not be fully functional


----------



## Rosette (Mar 21, 2010)

The last picture looks fake to me...


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep yep, you're right, you're right.

I was trying to get a glimpse of the mechanism in one of the pictures, and it doesn't seem that the corner is connected to the core like a v cube corner stalk is.

So, I too, am beginning to wonder if it's fully functional. o:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 21, 2010)

If it was real, you wouldn't come up with the option of it being fake.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> If it was real, you wouldn't come up with the option of it being fake.



But if it was fake, i won't have come up with the option of it being real. 

come on , guess it by your brain, not the words, it will be fun XD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

I think, it is real, because it would be super special awesome.


----------



## Meep (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking at the images of it being turned, I see ES 5x5 cubies with corners from some some other cube (Possibly mini DS or A?).


----------



## xb27 (Mar 22, 2010)

Meep said:


> Looking at the images of it being turned, I see ES 5x5 cubies with corners from some some other cube (Possibly mini DS or A?).



Look at the one with my hand'

its quite small, right


----------



## xb27 (Mar 23, 2010)

Meep said:


> Looking at the images of it being turned, I see ES 5x5 cubies with corners from some some other cube (Possibly mini DS or A?).



I uploaded a new image

It's a little bit smaller than V7

its each cubies is 1X1X1cm


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Perhaps it's made of Maru Mini cubies, then?


----------



## xb27 (Mar 23, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Perhaps it's made of Maru Mini cubies, then?



No , definitely not

look at this image






every pieces is 3D printed, Not Maru Mini!!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## luke1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't really understand why anyone would fake something like this, other than mental masturbation, which is pretty sad...

I think it's real.


----------



## Owen (Mar 23, 2010)

A proportional and fully function cubic 7x7 has been made before. It's on some French site, but I can't find the link again.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 23, 2010)

Owen said:


> A proportional and fully function cubic 7x7 has been made before. It's on some French site, but I can't find the link again.



First result when googling "Etienne 7x7x7":
http://etienne.deforas.free.fr/rubiks/7x7x7/My_7x7x7.html


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 23, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > If it was real, you wouldn't come up with the option of it being fake.
> ...



Yes you would.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > A proportional and fully function cubic 7x7 has been made before. It's on some French site, but I can't find the link again.
> ...


Interesting, it looks like outer layers of centre pieces actually move out when an outer layer is turned to 45°

If the cube posted by the OP is indeed real, there must be some kind of mechanism allowing the corners to temporarily bond to their neighbouring edges, such as the magnets suggested by (X).


----------



## xb27 (Mar 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > A proportional and fully function cubic 7x7 has been made before. It's on some French site, but I can't find the link again.
> ...



I don't understand

how can it hold the extreme corners

does it work like a floppy cube?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I'd say real. Good job, if it is. But Tony Fisher's fake 9x9 was very well made, and had similar turns done to it as yours. But I'm just going to hope for real. New mech? I guess it must be.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope its real.


----------



## Meep (Mar 24, 2010)

xb27 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...



If you look at this image:





You'd see the inner layer 'bends' a bit to hold it.

Also, your not knowing how it can hold the corners makes it sound like your cubic 7x7 wouldn't be able to. In other words, probably fake =P


----------



## xb27 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh i see, thanks for the high quality image


----------



## Daryl (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it is real. Even I don't know how to connect the corners with the core.


----------



## attomo (Mar 24, 2010)

really cool design, the corners connect because they are stuck to the existing corners of the eastsheen 5x5x5


----------



## osrubikmo (Mar 24, 2010)

I like this one more than the V-cube.


----------



## xb27 (Mar 25, 2010)

osrubikmo said:


> I like this one more than the V-cube.



Thank you , that sounds music in my ear


----------



## Kevster270 (Mar 26, 2010)

it is indeed possible... look at this one, it is made with bending pieces and a 5x5 cube
http://etienne.deforas.free.fr/rubiks/7x7x7/My_7x7x7.html


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 26, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> it is indeed possible... look at this one, it is made with bending pieces and a 5x5 cube
> http://etienne.deforas.free.fr/rubiks/7x7x7/My_7x7x7.html



>>Implying that your link wasn't already posted in this thread.


----------



## Kevster270 (Mar 26, 2010)

0.0 ive actually never seen that thread before honest! it was mentioned in an article on TP and i had the link in my bookmarks since before i was a member here =/


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2010)

fake. He only shows pics of the blue/green layers being turned. (outer and inner ('cause I didn't really know how to explain)).


----------



## kooixh (Mar 26, 2010)

looks real all layer can turn


----------



## Mastersonian (Mar 26, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> 0.0 ive actually never seen that thread before honest! it was mentioned in an article on TP and i had the link in my bookmarks since before i was a member here =/



:fp You have seen that thread before, honest! It's this one...


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG, I can't believe it
It's real and very smooth
look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBXOFm0GxIQ


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 26, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> OMG, I can't believe it
> It's real and very smooth
> look
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBXOFm0GxIQ



Insane! Why didn't verdes come up with such a mechanism? 

I want to know how the corners stay in place...


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks pretty darn real to me.

After all, there doesn't seem to be any cuts or jerkiness in the editing. Still...

Blehh, come get me when I'm more awake.


----------

